# Anfänger!



## pogona (2. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin totaler Anfänger in sachen Photoshop und möchte gerne mit Photoshop eine Website erstellen kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial das für Anfänger geeignet ist?
Hab schon ein paar von den Videotutorials zu Photoshop angesehen und auch probiert!


----------



## ShadowMan (2. Oktober 2004)

Hi du!

Such mal im Forum nach dem Stichwort "slicen". Zuerst musst du die komplette Seite mit PS gestalten (dürfte ja kein Problem sein), danach slicen und dann in html wieder zusammen bauen.

*ganz klein schreib* Kompletter Workshop zu diesem Thema folgt in wenigen Wochen auf meiner Seite.   

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Jantz (6. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ein Minitutorial von mir 

1) din a4 + bleistift nehmen
2) Seite in den Grundzügen aufbauen und konzeptieren (weiviele Buttons,positionierung etc)
3) Bild einscannen
4) Bild Scalieren
5) Schärfe reinbringen -> filter/scharfzeichungsfilter/unfscharf maskieren
6) Seite an hand der Skitze nachbauen
7) in imageready switchen
8) Slicen
9) Slices ausgeben
10) Vorlage in HTML zusammenstellen
11) Inhalte einfügen

*optional

12) Datenbank konzeption -> ER Modell etc
13) Datenbank code erzeugen
14) PHP,ASP;JS scripte anfertigen
15) Anpassen

fertig


----------



## Leola13 (6. Oktober 2004)

Hai,

ein kleines Tut für ein Interface, Rollover Effekt bei Pixelpastor unter Photoshop.

Ansonsten   

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Xdreamer (6. Oktober 2004)

Ansonsten guck mal hier vorbei :-]


----------



## pogona (11. Oktober 2004)

Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst bedanke hatte nach kurzer Zeit schon aufgegeben was mit PS zu machen hab mich jetzt aber wieder reingehängt! Also
Besten dank an die Tipps


----------

